# Can't Wait for pics



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Boy I sure can't wait for them pics to flood in from the Milwaukee and south west to start flooding the blogs. Sure was bummed out when it missed us by 20 miles! We had two flake's I think!  Ohh well, always next time!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

you better hold on to those 2 flakes because alot of times that is what happens to us

Jay Brown has got nailed this year and we..............well 4 flakes all year


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a few from today. We ended up with about 20"


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Toby, you work for sno-way and your snowblowing the driveway? Wheres the employee discounted snow plowxysport? lol


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

merrimacmill;509878 said:


> Toby, you work for sno-way and your snowblowing the driveway? Wheres the employee discounted snow plowxysport? lol


I usually have a truck, plow, and sander for selling season. When that ends the truck goes back and I have no truck, plow or sander for plowing season.:crying:

After this season I see a Jeep Rubicon in my future with a Sno-Way 22 series for next season. I'm getting way to old for doing it this way.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom will be plowing drives in his off time next year LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Clapper&Company;509885 said:


> Tom will be plowing drives in his off time next year LOL


Just for beer money though. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL i hear that


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I would hope you get the proper insurance though


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

merrimacmill;509891 said:


> Well I would hope you get the proper insurance though


I'll just be doing a drive or two.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Might want to look into the liability of that yanno.....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

merrimacmill;509894 said:


> Might want to look into the liability of that yanno.....


Already checked that out. If it's beer I'm liable to drink it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, nice one.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

tom do you think the snoway would be a good plow? hehe


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

toby4492;509893 said:


> I'll just be doing a drive or two.


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

lawnproslawncar;509842 said:


> Boy I sure can't wait for them pics to flood in from the Milwaukee and south west to start flooding the blogs. Sure was bummed out when it missed us by 20 miles! We had two flake's I think!  Ohh well, always next time!


Hey Waupaca Wi
I'm just a few miles north of you in Scandinavia. I am bummed also, just got my meyers 8' on the front of NH 45tc. I am ready to stack big time.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Waupaca WI and Scandinavia WI
I'm down to the south of you in Wautoma, we did get alittle bit of snow maybe 1-2inches. not enough though. But just enough for the snowmobile trails!!! I sure wish we would all get about 2' LOL
Do your snow dance!!!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

toby4492;509873 said:


> Here's a few from today. We ended up with about 20"


Guess the old Toro pulled through one more time!!!! I'm patiently waiting for the snow you said you would send me! Looks like you could spare a bit!!ussmileyflag


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

toby4492;509886 said:


> Just for beer money though. LOL


*I CAN SEE IT NOW HEADLINES ARE GONNA READ "SNOWAY REPRESENTATIVE ARRESTED FOR P.W.I.*

P.S. P.W.I. = PLOWING WHILE INTOXICATED


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

linycctitan;510326 said:


> Guess the old Toro pulled through one more time!!!! I'm patiently waiting for the snow you said you would send me! Looks like you could spare a bit!!


Yeah it made it through another storm. We have had close to 70+ inches for the year now. I would have loved to send some from yesterday.



nickplowing1972;510372 said:


> *I CAN SEE IT NOW HEADLINES ARE GONNA READ "SNOWAY REPRESENTATIVE ARRESTED FOR P.W.I.*
> 
> P.S. P.W.I. = PLOWING WHILE INTOXICATED


You don't plow while you drink......................................you drink to get plowed.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm such and IDIOT!!! I FRIGGIN forgot my camera both times we went out plowing. But at the same time, I was pretty busy trying to meet lines and stuff, 17" is a lot of snow to push. I'm gonna take it and put it in my truck tomorrow. lol. We are supposed to get 1-2" more tomorrow night, and then I'll take and post some pics.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

toby4492;510385 said:


> Yeah it made it through another storm. We have had close to 70+ inches for the year now. I would have loved to send some from yesterday.


Send Him tomorrows 2"... I need a break!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

yard5864;510846 said:


> Send Him tomorrows 2"... I need a break!


I'll take your 2 inches, and then we'd have about 4, which means we charge a little more.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Tom, I think you could use a little bigger shovel in that last picture. Would go a lot faster.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Pwi*

Hey thats not funny,
last year we had a guy in New London get busted trying to plow the roads drunk...Note: He was "doing his driveway". YUP just a little lost. He was from Steven's Point. Officers gave him a break and let AAA tow the vehicle. So I got the blessing of towing his company truck back to point! Hard to fit a 3/4 ton chev w/ a boss V on a 20' flat bed


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

So Whats new in Scandy and Wautoma?
Who you guys with?


----------

